# Pasta In Butter Garlic Sauce



## jusnikki (Oct 17, 2011)

I love, love, love this! I truly do...


6 tbsps unsalted butter
1/2 cup finely chopped onions
6 garlic cloves, coarse chop
1 cups chicken stock
2 tbsps chopped fresh rosemary
1 pound fettuccine or spaghetti 
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
3 tbsp kosher salt
ground pepper to taste

Melt 4 tbsps butter in large pan over medium heat. Add onions and cook until well carmelized about 7 to 10 minutes. Add garlic and cook an additional 2 minutes. In large pot bring 3 qts of water to a boil and  add pasta. Cook 7-10 minutes.

While pasta is cooking add 1 cup of chicken stock and chopped rosemary to the onions. Increase the heat to medium high and cook until  reduced by about a third, six to eight minutes. 

When pasta is done drain well and add to pan with onion garlic rosemary. Add remaining 1 tbsp butter and cheese. Mix well until butter is mixed in then salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds yummy


----------



## Timothy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Pasta In Butter Garlic Sauce* 

One of my favorites Nikki!

Serious Yum!


----------



## podonnel45 (Oct 20, 2011)

I skip the cloves and use a pinch of dried chili flakes instead


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2011)

podonnel45 said:


> I skip the cloves and use a pinch of dried chili flakes instead




But then it wouldn't be,* "Pasta In Butter Garlic Sauce"*


----------



## pacanis (Oct 20, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> But then it wouldn't be,* "Pasta In Butter Garlic Sauce"*


 
Pretend I just sent you karma


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Pretend I just sent you karma




I pretended to really enjoy the clever comment you made.  You're a real smart alek.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 20, 2011)

That's what I was going to say, Andy.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks
I know it's one of your standard pasta sauces but this is one of my favs..
Well, I love pasta point blank...lol.


----------



## jess11 (Oct 20, 2011)

That sounds very good - I'm going to add it to my list of easily-assembled-dinners  I' always have those ingredients on hand and it just might save me from resorting to take-out 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jess11 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just wanted to come back and say that I made your recipe jusnikki and my family loved it!!

I picked up some shrimp to add in when I make it this week. My daughter loves shrimp and I think it would be great in your recipe


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm glad they liked it..

I agree, this is would be good with shrimp (which I don't eat, lol) or some other types of meat. I usually make it along with grilled chicken breast. But can easily eat it alone. Thanks for letting me know you liked it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2011)

You've solved the question of what I'm making for lunch (which is the time the rest of you eat supper). I didn't make the pasta alla carbonara yesterday, and had 2 eggs for breakfast, so eggs again are out for today. I have also had almost my allotment of protein for the day (22 grams/55).


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 20, 2011)

jess11 said:


> Just wanted to come back and say that I made your recipe jusnikki and my family loved it!!
> 
> I picked up some shrimp to add in when I make it this week. My daughter loves shrimp and I think it would be great in your recipe



Jess, I made it with shrimp tonight and the pasta and sauce stole the show.......I love shrimp, but next time I won't bother with it.  Good grief, did I really say I won't bother with shrimp??  

The recipe is outstanding as written Nicky!!  My husband went ape!

ps.....I used angel hair pasta


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice recipe JN.  Can olive oil  be substituted for some or all of the  butter?  How many main course portions is you recipe intended for?
Aglio e olio can be dressed up in innumerable ways.  For example, it can benefit from the addition of porcini and peperoncini.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 20, 2011)

YUMMY!! The only thing I might add would be a bit of fresh mince flat leaf parsley and a grind of hot pepper flakes.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 28, 2012)

Made this tonight.  It was fabulous Nikki.  DH raved.  It reminded me of a clam linguini recipe I use.  Sans the clams of course!   I will admit, I added a small amount of seasoned sausage meat that needed to get used,(the rosemary when really well with that) but I could tell that it was a great recipe made as written.   Thank you Nikki!


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (May 29, 2013)

jusnikki said:


> I love, love, love this! I truly do...
> 
> 
> 6 tbsps unsalted butter
> ...



I'm making this tonight! It sounds so good but I will be skipping the rosemary and go with parsley instead.


----------



## Cuisine Purity (Jun 5, 2013)

What about if you actually boiled the pasta in the chicken stock instead of plain ol water with no flavor?


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 5, 2013)

In your own kitchen you're the boss and can boil the pasta in water or chicken stock.    That's how new recipes happen.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 5, 2013)

You can bank on my addition of anchovy to the sauce!


----------



## Addie (Jun 5, 2013)

I always toss a couple of cloves of garlic in the pasta water while it is cooking. Never can have too much garlic.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 6, 2013)

Cuisine Purity said:


> What about if you actually boiled the pasta in the chicken stock instead of plain ol water with no flavor?


I have a recipe where I finish boiling bowtie pasta and serve it in beef stock w/ onion, garlic, spices and leftover roast beef or steak....


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks so good!  Thanks to both jusnikki for first posting and ahoymatey for finding it again.   I think when I make it I'll sub parsley for rosemary (saving sage and thyme for another meal) and toss in some shrimp.  IMO you can't have too many shrimp Kayelle!



Oldvine said:


> In your own kitchen you're the boss and can boil the pasta in water or chicken stock.    That's how new recipes happen.



When reading clipped recipes I ran across one I had saved that called for boiling the pasta in wine.  4 quarts of nothing but "quality" red wine!  Thanks, but I'd rather drink it than dump it.  Tossed that one.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone made this with other noodles than spaghetti or fettuccine?  I have a bag of medium wide noodles in the pantry and thought this would make a nice side dish for a meal.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 6, 2013)

I made it and it was pretty good but it needs something. Maybe because I used parsley instead of rosemary. I'll keep this recipe and maybe add some sautéed hot peppers with it next time.


----------



## Addie (Jun 7, 2013)

jabbur said:


> Has anyone made this with other noodles than spaghetti or fettuccine? I have a bag of medium wide noodles in the pantry and thought this would make a nice side dish for a meal.


 
It is  your kitchen. You can do anything you wish to. Medium wide are not far from fettuccine. I say "Go for it".


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 7, 2013)

jabbur said:


> Has anyone made this with other noodles than spaghetti or fettuccine?  I have a bag of medium wide noodles in the pantry and thought this would make a nice side dish for a meal.



I used angel hair pasta


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 8, 2022)

Just wanted to bump this recipe as it is so simple but completely surprisingly delish! 

Have seen a few oldies here that I'm going to bump.


----------

